# NFL MVP??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Who does everyone think should be the NFL MVP???

I know all the packer fans will say Rodgers. But this year in my honest opinion JJ Watts is the man. Of all years this year a defensive player should win it.

With Rodgers he had a good year. But other QB's has just as good if not better. Romo for one. He had a better QB rating, one less INT was just behind Rodgers in TDs, had a better completion percentage, had more completions than Rodgers, and helped his team to a division win (just like Rodgers). So those two are pretty darn close and you could do a coin toss IMO. Then throw in Brady, Luck and Manning into the mix of Qb's.

Now with JJ Watts... He had 78 total tackles with 59 solo, 20.5 sacks (second in the league), I safety, 11 pass blocks, Int which he took for a TD 80 yards (remember he is DE), 4 forced fumbles, 5 fumble recoverys, with one he took in for a TD. Then on the flipside he played offense and scored 3 touch downs!! Are any of the QB's going out and getting sacks??

He also had a great game in a need to win situation for his team in week 17 recording 3 sacks, a safety, and a forced fumble.

Like i stated earlier... He deserves the MVP.

What are others thoughts???


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree that Watts had a heck of a year, Houston for KC had a great year as well on the defensive side, but when it all comes down to it I believe Rodgers will get it, put an average QB on that team and they are very ordinary, but maybe this will be the year a defensive player gets it.....................but the last defensive player to get it was Lawrence Taylor back in 86, so the odds of Watts getting it are not good......I'm going with Mister Rodgers.....and I'm not a puker fan at all...ha


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

9man... I agree with you 100% and I too think Rodgers will end up getting it. As many know.. I am not a puker fan either. :beer:

But like I was pointing out it isn't a runaway at the QB position with Romo putting up about the about same numbers as Rodgers with them flip flopping with who is better in many categories. Then Brady had a good year and after an awful start got his team rolling, Luck got his team to the play offs again and produced good numbers as well, and then the golden child Manning in Denver. So QB play was good on many teams with not just one who is a stand out MVP choice! Also when you say you put an average QB in the packers they are an average team.... Same goes with Luck in Indy.

But again... I am sure all the writers and voters will go with a glory boy (all QB's are glory boys) instead of a down and dirty defensive lineman. The men in the trenches never get the big prizes... HAHA. I wonder if people can tell what positions I was when I played...LOL


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

JJ deserves the MVP hands down. No one has had a better year then him. Rogers was good as well as Romo, but JJ just flat out dominated the whole year.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree with JJ Watts also! Heck of a year for him.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

It should be Watt but it will be Rogers.

It is time to do away with NFL MVP and add Offensive Player of the Year to the Defensive Player of the Year award.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

striped1 said:


> It should be Watt but it will be Rogers.
> 
> It is time to do away with NFL MVP and add Offensive Player of the Year to the Defensive Player of the Year award.


Agree...............


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I figured it would be Rodgers but thought the vote would be a little closer.......

Rodgers: 31 votes
Watt: 13 votes
Romo: 2 votes
Murray: 2 votes
Brady: 1 votes
Wagner 1 votes


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is a joke. Watt dominated and Rogers played well like a lot of other quarterbacks. This makes a guy wonder how much the NFL does control everything just to boost or control the ratings.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well when all the writers and media have been saying Rodgers all year. You knew it was coming.

I agree thought the vote would be closer.

Look at the two Qb's last night. Both had good years and put up good numbers. Like I stated earlier... Romo had similar numbers as Rodgers in many of the categories. So to have Rodgers run away with it was a odd.

Oh well. He was like 30 other qb's on sunday... Watching the game on TV....LOL.


----------

